# Dating



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like going on walks, kayaking, the local fair, farmer markets, something outside where you have to interact with each other. And if they seem really fun paintball!!!

I'd rather just hang out and get to know someone being natural then in a dark theater, or a noisy resturant.


What are some of things you like to do on a date?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nothing that has anything to do with poo!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF you like pain ball, You just havnt been shot enough.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF you like pain ball, You just havnt been shot enough.


That's the point...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

picking up night crawlers so we can go fishing,fishing,hunting,homesteading chores,cooking outside,gathering firewood,going to used bookstores,driving backroads,hiking.......and talking and listening so i get a feel or understand the other as best i can.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Nothing that has anything to do with poo!


No barn dances with you....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> picking up night crawlers so we can go fishing,fishing,hunting,homesteading chores,cooking outside,gathering firewood,going to used bookstores,driving backroads,hiking.......and talking and listening so i get a feel or understand the other as best i can.


I like listening, you can learn a lot. Then picking up sheep poo and tossing it and they catch it.....LOL and then I get the expression on their face priceless....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever took a date to a wine tasting?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ever try asking a gurl out....hey lady ya wanna come over and read foxfire books,watch river cottage series and kill chickens.........lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Has anyone ever took a date to a wine tasting?



no but how about looking at books and on line and youtube videos and then making some together.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i hear barnboots and mud puddles are nice dates.....but that for later on after ya been dating awhile.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> no but how about looking at books and on line and youtube videos and then making some together.


Cause I wanna get drunk now, not later?...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Cause I wanna get drunk now, not later?...LOL



well all gotta do is reach in the fridge and get the bottle i put in to chill 2 days ago anticipating my dates arrival.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i hear barnboots and mud puddles are nice dates.....but that for later on after ya been dating awhile.


Well the very few that I have been on, they always want to see the sheep and pet them, it's not my fault Jack likes to knock them down..I warned them...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Cause I wanna get drunk now, not later?...LOL



it gives me a starting point to call you again to tell how its time to come over and bottle it.....then another date for tasting it.if i man times it right he could get several dates out of the wine making.....lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Has anyone ever took a date to a wine tasting?


Not a first date, but yes. It's a popular pastime here because we have quite a few good wineries.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> it gives me a starting point to call you again to tell how its time to come over and bottle it.....then another date for tasting it.if i man times it right he could get several dates out of the wine making.....lol


Hey your on to something, I like the way you think...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Well the very few that I have been on, they always want to see the sheep and pet them, it's not my fault Jack likes to knock them down..I warned them...LOL



i bet your heart would flutter if a man grabbed jack and tossed him and checked his hooves.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Not a first date, but yes. It's a popular pastime here because we have quite a few good wineries.


Then what do you do on a first date?

I like to meet at a coffee shop to see if there is even enough interest to have a real date.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. i think it's in a few days i've been invited to another. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i bet your heart would flutter if a man grabbed jack and tossed him and checked his hooves.


You have no idea....~dreaming of that man~


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Then what do you do on a first date?
> 
> I like to meet at a coffee shop to see if there is even enough interest to have a real date.



thats my line....hey you wanna go have coffee and talk and see if theres enough common interest to have a date.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have actually spent new years killing chickens with a gf.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Then what do you do on a first date?
> 
> I like to meet at a coffee shop to see if there is even enough interest to have a real date.


That's almost invariably what I suggest for a first date!

What I sincerely dislike is when someone suggests they come over to my place for a first date. As in, try waiting for an invitation, ok??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would like to be asked hey you wanna come over and butcher a pig with me....i will bring my own knives.....lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i would like to be asked hey you wanna come over and butcher a pig with me....i will bring my own knives.....lol


That invitation comes when I'm quite sure the knives will be used only on the pig!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> That invitation comes when I'm quite sure the knives will be used only on the pig!!


for sure.....same with target practice.......a ----ed off crazy woman with a loaded gun is something i wanna avoid at all costs.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

first date meet somewhere neautral and safe.

Good dates: cooking together at home and then eathing together then watching a movie cuddled on the couch, go to a movie, go walk on the boardwalk, go to the beach and go swimming and sun bathe(after you know each other a while and eel comfortable being half dressed together), have a picnic on the beach at sunset then watch the stars as you lay on a blanket, take a class together, garden together, just find somewhere to relax and talk. Go explore ethnic neighberhood and see what new foods and goods you can dig up that may be useful. 

I am still waiting to find a gf that wants to take a ride on the metro north hudson river line in fall, sit by the window, watch all the colorful changing trees on the banks of the river, then go out to eat dinner when we get to the end of the line nd then train back home.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

thread drift........

i miss getting together with my buddies to do fall pig butchering.it was a great fellowship type thing among friends.its not a date like fowler is talking about but was something that was a yearly 'date' of homestead chores.

ramble off......sorry


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

My best date was with DH. He took me to tour NASA (at that time we both lived in Houston) then to a nice place for dinner. Second date was to a Ramones concert.....I knew right off that he was an eclectic man with many different interests. Took me fishing and held a Roasted Easter Bunny party at his house...I miss him. The dates were fun but hands down the conversations with him were wonderful.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> thats my line....hey you wanna go have coffee and talk and see if theres enough common interest to have a date.


I think we already have enough common interest to skin a pig and jump in mudd puddles, while chasing you with glow in the dark markers...LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> i would like to be asked hey you wanna come over and butcher a pig with me....i will bring my own knives.....lol


It's a date! Now. . . .git over here & git busy!:sing:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Best date I have ever had was a trip to Tractor supply then to steak house..on to an adult store...then home to play.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't care where we go, as long as I wake up with no money, no shoes, no pants, in a tub of ice with a kidney missing.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I think we already have enough common interest to skin a pig and jump in mudd puddles, while chasing you with glow in the dark markers...LOL



i seen how strong you are i am afraid if i fall down you might pull the hog ringing pliers from ya hip pocket and try to ring my nose to keep me from rooting in mudd holes.....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nehimama said:


> It's a date! Now. . . .git over here & git busy!:sing:



ST hog killing...how cool is that.....fun...fun...fun


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wildhorse said:


> Best date I have ever had was a trip to Tractor supply then to steak house..on to an adult store...then home to play.


you have some of the best honest and open answer about life and stuff.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> first date meet somewhere neautral and safe.
> 
> Good dates: cooking together at home and then eathing together then watching a movie cuddled on the couch, go to a movie, go walk on the boardwalk, go to the beach and go swimming and sun bathe(after you know each other a while and eel comfortable being half dressed together), have a picnic on the beach at sunset then watch the stars as you lay on a blanket, take a class together, garden together, just find somewhere to relax and talk. Go explore ethnic neighberhood and see what new foods and goods you can dig up that may be useful.
> 
> I am still waiting to find a gf that wants to take a ride on the metro north hudson river line in fall, sit by the window, watch all the colorful changing trees on the banks of the river, then go out to eat dinner when we get to the end of the line nd then train back home.


Why are you looking for a girl in the city when you hate the city? I thought you were trying to get out.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I like sitting on the river bank like a bump on a log fishing watching the barges going by. Sitting in a boat waiting for the next bite. Sitting in the woods hunting. Sitting by a camp fire watching the embers floating up in the air. Dang I'm lazy with all this sitting. Walking around sporting good, farm or tool stores. Harvesting the goodies from the garden. Walking the woods looking for deer sign, making food plots or putting up tree stands. I know all this sounds like bs but that's what I like to do.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Why are you looking for a girl in the city when you hate the city? I thought you were trying to get out.


I am looking and i am not looking. Honestly, it is hard not to notice most women. i am guy I cant help myself, but really i am not ready to get tangled up with anyone and it is hard to find anyone that wont tangle me up.

What I meant was I never dated anyone that thought that a day trip like that would be fun. I run it by them but they say naaaa as though it is boring. i think it is romantic. I might just have to take myself out on a date and go do it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

is this thread morphing into a best date thread?

The best date i went on was a blind date. I took a leap of faith. She told me to show up at her door and then we were going to the italian street fair. I stop by her door, ring the bell, I barely see her as she opens the door and drags me in her house to meet her family. I was not even expecting this. Her parents had to meet me and the father had to give his approval of me before he would let her out of the house to go on the date. We were both in our late 20's I was not expecting she had to get her dad's approval, but they were old fashioned so that was the way it had to be. I was sitting on the couch and the whole family came out to meet me. i was watching tv with her brother and mother eating snacks the mom made. finally the dad came out and asked me a bunch of questions and then said I could take his daughter out but that I had to have her back by eleven. i felt like I was in an episode of happy Days. Anyway, we went to the fair. I won her a stuffed dog. Then we picked up some itallian zeppalies which is like a freshly made doughnut, an we ate them under a full moon on a park bench right next to the harbor. Sounds good right? Well a month later she tried to get me to be the stripper at her friends hen party and wouldnt take no for an answer and that ended that cloud nine.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Not a first date, but yes. It's a popular pastime here because we have quite a few good wineries.


In the past that is where I have spent most of my dates, touring the wineries and listening to good music. 

The man I am dating now has been different from the very beginning. Looking back I found out we have been talking off and on since Jan of this year. Most has been casual conversation mixed with flirting. In June it turned into almost daily/nightly talks on the phone getting to know each other. In Aug we went on our first official date and spent the day hiking in our homeland. He is Modoc Indian and we went to where the battle was fought, also where my father grew up and lived as a child. 

Now our conversations have turned into the house we plan on building together and what color the bedroom and bathroom is going to be. L

Long distance does have benefits, you do not rush so fast and you have to spend a lot of time getting to know the other person. Lots and lots of time talking because you have nothing else to do. 

Elk and Fowler, you both should really consider getting to know each other on a more personal level. Cut the bull and just put it out there if you are interested. Much smoother sailing that way. Just my thoughts for now. :bandwagon:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Has anyone ever took a date to a wine tasting?


Yes.. I have....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My best date was not really a date but it ended up being a two week love affair that has changed my life forever. I invited this nice man that I never met before in my life to come visit me. At the time we were only friends. We had talked to each other for months and months just getting to know each other, I picked him up from the airport, and my first thought was he&#8217;s a lot smaller in person then he is in his pics. He was all bundled up coming from up the north east and once he landed in Texas it was 107 outside. I was really nervous meeting him but at the same time I felt like I&#8217;ve known him forever.
We went to dinner that night and it was instant attraction giving each other giggly flirty glances.
After dinner he held my hand and walked me to the vehicle and said he loved me. The next two weeks was the most magical, sensual, thoughtful, caring, delightful experience of my life, this wonderful man share his love for me very deeply and compassionately, he made me feel that we were the only two people on earth. When we looked at each other we could feel our souls dancing together. It was a soul bounding experience that I have never felt such a love in my life. I will never forget the two weeks he gave me. I am grateful to have been blessed with such a beautiful romance. I thought we would spend the rest of our lives together in harmonious bless. But fairy tales don&#8217;t always have a happy ending, for the romance died when he left. Never again to have his touch, nor his lips touch mine. I will never see his laughter, his smile, our souls will never dance again.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> you have some of the best honest and open answer about life and stuff.


Anyone else curious about what they bought at TSC?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have typed and retyped and went back and typed. 

All I can say Fowler is consider the source. 

Move on to someone who has something REAL to offer you and not just doom and gloom on here. Doom and Gloom is not going to be able to offer any thing but a heart ache in the end. Being real with someone is being comfortable in your own skin, life is short, grab it by the horns and run with it. Or in this case, grab the sheep, turn that bugger over and inspect its hooves or what ever they are called.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Darren said:


> Anyone else curious about what they bought at TSC?


Wrangler Men's Rugged Wear Belt - 734314099 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Cindi, Cindi, Cindi... Didn't you ever find yourself in a situation where your mind hated somebody, but your heart couldn't stop loving them??? It's a part of life.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

zong said:


> Cindi, Cindi, Cindi... Didn't you ever find yourself in a situation where your mind hated somebody, but your heart couldn't stop loving them??? It's a part of life.


Yep,my x husband, but I also know that he is a x for a reason.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cindilu said:


> I have typed and retyped and went back and typed.
> 
> All I can say Fowler is consider the source.
> 
> Move on to someone who has something REAL to offer you and not just doom and gloom on here. Doom and Gloom is not going to be able to offer any thing but a heart ache in the end. Being real with someone is being comfortable in your own skin, life is short, grab it by the horns and run with it. Or in this case, grab the sheep, turn that bugger over and inspect its hooves or what ever they are called.


Oh I've moved on, just recalling my favorite first date, maybe some day I'll have a "new" great first date story. And that one will just become a faded memory.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Cindi, I think you are the last person who's impressions of what they believe to be "real" should be taken seriously. How many men have you been engaged to in the last year? I lost count. Now you have some new guy that you are supposedly moving in with who is the love of your life.

What do you really know about what Fowler and that person shared? How dare you say it was not real when you don't even have the slightest clue what those two people were feeling for each other and you have no idea why it did not work out for them?


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Now that post sounds like a descent into drama. I'm so not into drama.

I think a first date I'd enjoy would be meeting somewhere public for a bit of tea/coffee/whatever and conversation, just to see if we'd hit it off, or if expectations from phone or online conversations would fall short with a thud. That leaves a graceful out if it's just not right, but it can also be the stepping stone to some great times.

I'm thinking kayaking, shooting, browsing bookstores/flea markets and so on; 4-wheeling, exploring small towns and going for a horse and buggy ride like in Frankenmuth; something I'd love to do would be to take a road trip down to Dundee and browse though Cabela's. 

Then when we had a good relationship established there's the other fun stuff, like an afternoon chopping up and canning veggies, or planting the garden, or fixing the fence...I mean my dog is great company but not the best conversationalist, and she's no good for handing me tools!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

doodlemom said:


> Wrangler Men's Rugged Wear Belt - 734314099 | Tractor Supply Company


What a let down.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I think I would like a first date up in the mountains ... hiking the hills, rubbing sore backs, strolling melted snow streams, talking about our beliefs and the Bible and world events etc.

Oh, and making a bonafide Mexican meal complete with my homemade tortillas.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Cindi, I think you are the last person who's impressions of what they believe to be "real" should be taken seriously. How many men have you been engaged to in the last year? I lost count. Now you have some new guy that you are supposedly moving in with who is the love of your life.
> 
> What do you really know about what Fowler and that person shared? How dare you say it was not real when you don't even have the slightest clue what those two people were feeling for each other and you have no idea why it did not work out for them?


Truth, just so you know and can set your record straight since you seem to know so much. I WAS engaged LAST year till the guy I had been dating on and off again for 9 years brought his ex girlfriend over and slept with her. Enough said. 

This year I had my millionaire friend that I had dated when I was much younger want and ask me to marry him. We were PROMISED, not engaged, because he had not asked me to marry him in person. We are still friends and he STILL asks and has not given up. 

This spring I dated a guy that was living with me sorda. No he did not move furniture or clothes into my house. His DAUGHTER was planning our wedding, NO, he did not ask me to marry him and we didn't talk much about it other then what his daughter was bringing up. We NEVER were engaged. There was talk on here that I was engaged and I never said other wise. If some people cannot read an entire thread and then draw their own conclusions then I do not feel the need to educate them on what was said. 

Since then I have had boyfriends that I have dated in the past call and continue to ask me out and some of them have thrown out the marriage word even thought I haven't even dated them, some for years and years. See, in real life I must be a somewhat nice person for the ex's to crawl out of the wood work and continue to ask me out or ask me to marry then. DOESN"T make me engaged though. No is a word I have used even recent. 

See like some people on here who doom and gloom about what they wish their wife would be like, what they will or will not accept, doom and gloom about love and relationships, I GET OUT THERE AND LIVE. Oh yes, that makes me open myself for HURT, but ----, I am not willing to stay around the pc or cry tears. I am willing to get out there and LIVE life. Who says there is a rule about how many guys I can date. Dang, if I wanted I could have a new guy weekly. I am willing to take chances, make mistakes, get messy and get out there. Doom and gloom is not something you will hear from my mouth. 

So to answer your first question, I was officially ENGAGED last year. Enough said. 

PS. The man I was engaged to also still asks me out, and wishes he hadn't done what he did. So, yep, I am a pretty bad person, hang me now. :soap:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh and just so ya don't get your facts wrong, my guy and I are NOT engaged. We are going to buy property and build a house together, but we are NOT engaged. I will dang make sure you are the first person to know though okay.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

cindilu said:


> ....... I GET OUT THERE AND LIVE.
> 
> Oh yes, that makes me open myself for HURT, but ----, I am not willing to stay around the pc or cry tears.
> 
> ...


:donut:

Me, too, girlfriend!!!

Not only am I willing, I have done it!! 

And I am still doing it!!

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:awh:

But-but-but ... 

I wanna be the first person to know ...

:awh:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had a first date sorta once where we were walking through the woods looking for deer sign. We walked up on a baby fawn all curled up in the leaves. That was pretty cool. Will never forget the look on his face.

It was a week long first date.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You'all need to take a Cheetos break.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cindi, just think before your comment on fowler and her lost guy. you do not know the story and you do not know what their hearts felt. You can jump on the bandwagon and make assumptions but that is not fair to the people involved. If Fowler's guy was so bad do you think folwer would have fallen in love with him? Give fowler more credit then that. Like you said dear, in the real world crap happens and things don't work out for people and that is just the way life goes, even though both people would have liked it to have been different.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

glazed said:


> :awh:
> 
> But-but-but ...
> 
> ...


LOL, I am sure you will be one of the first to know and you also know how to find out. :kung:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Oh and just so ya don't get your facts wrong, my guy and I are NOT engaged. We are going to buy property and build a house together, but we are NOT engaged. I will dang make sure you are the first person to know though okay.



no, do not even bother telling me at all. I really have very little interest in your transient relationships that you blow out of proportion.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It depends on the person and interest level. Cooking together is great, but way to intimate for some. A nice place to walk and talk is probably the best all round. That works as well in a cow pasture as it does in an art museum. Well, you can't throw cow pies in an art museum without credentials.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

City Bound said:


> no, do not even bother telling me at all. I really have very little interest in your transient relationships that you blow out of proportion.


That was called sarcasm, and I beg you to put your money where your mouth is and do exactly what you preach. Leave me and mine alone. I beg you to block me or what the hell you think you need to do.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I would not even waste my time putting you on block.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

vicker said:


> It depends on the person and interest level. Cooking together is great, but way to intimate for some. A nice place to walk and talk is probably the best all round. That works as well in a cow pasture as it does in an art museum. Well, *you can't throw cow pies in an art museum without credentials.*


I thought some aficionados considered that art.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Darren said:


> I thought some aficionados considered that art.


Yes, that is true. But very few of us can truly appreciate the exquisite beauty of properly flung dung.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh my stars Vicker! i'm remembering the joke my husband told me one time about the chinese guy called hooflungdung. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> My best date was not really a date but it ended up being a two week love affair that has changed my life forever. I invited this nice man that I never met before in my life to come visit me. At the time we were only friends. We had talked to each other for months and months just getting to know each other, I picked him up from the airport, and my first thought was he&#8217;s a lot smaller in person then he is in his pics. He was all bundled up coming from up the north east and once he landed in Texas it was 107 outside. I was really nervous meeting him but at the same time I felt like I&#8217;ve known him forever.
> We went to dinner that night and it was instant attraction giving each other giggly flirty glances.
> After dinner he held my hand and walked me to the vehicle and said he loved me. The next two weeks was the most magical, sensual, thoughtful, caring, delightful experience of my life, this wonderful man share his love for me very deeply and compassionately, he made me feel that we were the only two people on earth. When we looked at each other we could feel our souls dancing together. It was a soul bounding experience that I have never felt such a love in my life. I will never forget the two weeks he gave me. I am grateful to have been blessed with such a beautiful romance. I thought we would spend the rest of our lives together in harmonious bless. But fairy tales don&#8217;t always have a happy ending, for the romance died when he left. Never again to have his touch, nor his lips touch mine. I will never see his laughter, his smile, our souls will never dance again.


Sounds like a lovely experience. I think he had a lovely experience also and that you were both lucky to have had that together.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Somebody has no integrity.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

And somebody else is confused ... 

...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, if you can your tomatoes in jars that have no integrity you lose your tomatoes.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Hello, dear Vicker!!

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Integrity is a good vocabulary word. They should teach it in grades 1-12. 
ETA ok, maybe they could work it in at K4


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> no, do not even bother telling me at all. I really have very little interest in your transient relationships that you blow out of proportion.


this is a really ugly thing to say.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow where did this tread go to...i was going to post honestly (seriously is perhaps a better word...?) but don't feel like that anymore...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

vicker said:


> Somebody has no integrity.


Lol. I would say there are multiple people who have suddenly had their memories erased. (Not you, Vicker) If you going to advertise your romances and free love lifestyle on an open forum, then maybe you shouldn't be offend by poo being thrown. At least own it. Lol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Date? The last time I was on a date, Reagan was prez, the Falklands war had just been fought, and the word Internet was first being used. 

Date?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> this is a really ugly thing to say.


well, cindi had some ugly things to say first and I have been taking random jabs and insults over fowler and her guy for almost four months now without saying much in response. People have no idea what happend yet they assume that they have summed it up. That is nonesense.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Free concerts in a local park make good first dates. It is easy to escape !


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

CB We all watched alot of " stuff" unfold here, I am sure many have opinions. Fowlers writings above broke my heart .


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It broke my heart also. Sometimes two people make a sincere effort to make a love relationship work but they cannot make it make it work, even though they truly wish they could.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Oh and just so ya don't get your facts wrong, my guy and I are NOT engaged. We are going to buy property and build a house together, but we are NOT engaged. I will dang make sure you are the first person to know though okay.


First of all Cindi, I really wish the best for you in all that you do. It just really seems pretty extreme to start building something as big as a house with someone that you haven't known all that long. Have you given thought of all of the ramifications that could happen by doing this? There would really have to be alot of trust in doing something like this not even saying all the hard work. I am thinking if it were me, I would start off by writing up an agreement and checking out what your options will be if it doesn't work out. Maybe I am just to cautious, but anyway just my opinion and probably doesn't count for much. Good Luck to you!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

gaucli said:


> First of all Cindi, I really wish the best for you in all that you do. It just really seems pretty extreme to start building something as big as a house with someone that you haven't known all that long. Have you given thought of all of the ramifications that could happen by doing this? There would really have to be alot of trust in doing something like this not even saying all the hard work. I am thinking if it were me, I would start off by writing up an agreement and checking out what your options will be if it doesn't work out. Maybe I am just to cautious, but anyway just my opinion and probably doesn't count for much. Good Luck to you!


Gaucli, 

You are right, and while I am being a kinda smart azz in my comments about not being engaged, my guy and I have both discussed that we are not going to be playing house either. Neither one of us is into this just for the kicks or fun of it. When it does take place it will also be quite awhile from now. I plan to put the house I own on the market next spring and I am sure it will take a year or so after that to sell. By that time all the little details will be worked out. We actually have been talking and getting to know each other since Jan. I didn't realize it till this last week. I thought of him as a friend and someone from my home town and someone to get the news of what was going on in my town etc. In June we started talking more and by July we would talk an average of 5 hours a day. So it isn't that we just met or have known each other that long. By the time we get to do it for real we will have known each other for about two years. I would say that is quite enough time to work out all the small details. 


And for the record all the so called jabs over the period of the last couple of months, NONE of them have been by me. So don't take that frustration out on me either, and yes, you know who you are. And I was quite serious about putting me on ignore.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> well, cindi had some ugly things to say first and I have been taking random jabs and insults over fowler and her guy for almost four months now without saying much in response. People have no idea what happend yet they assume that they have summed it up. That is nonesense.


I looked back in the thread to see what Cindi said that was ugly, frankly I dont' see it. She named no names and you responded and took it personally and said the ugly thing I had to comment on.

yes, just what *is* real. I will not presume to say all what happened between Fowler and her guy. But that ugly comment goes a long way towards showing me the real character of the person who said it.

you're not the first to have a ST romance get aired and hashed out. I dont want to dig up old stuff, but I can think of two gentlemen here who acted and carry on like TRUE GENTLEMAN. I can't say enough good things about them as life goes on and I watch them live. I am so blessed to call them friends(sniff, kumbaya dears!)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have never spoke of my feelings online. I apologize for this being an online romance, it was never intended for this. I have come out alot online and that's my fault. I am to blame also.

You wonderful caring people on ST do not know the man I fell in love with. I dont fully understand what went wrong with us, but it did. He will always be cherished in my heart. Please be kind to each other. He means the world to me. Along with all of you.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I's just human nature. If we all understood, well we wouldn't be human. Now about those mini-vans ...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's my thoughts on mini vans....

[youtube]MSjTH5GbPsw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]75iZalxvVaE[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The swagger wagon rap.....LOL!!!

[youtube]ql-N3F1FhW4[/youtube]


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Fowler,you don't go around town crashing mini vans are you??!? 
I will sell mine asap I promise


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~hiding mini van kills on my truck door~ Noooo I would never do that...LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler, I can honestly say that I think you are a really awesome person and I wish you the best when you comes to finding someone who would love and cherish you. You deserve that and so much more. 
Until yesterday I honestly did not know that your 2 week vacation was a romance. 

But at the same time I have taken jab after jab from a certain person and that will never happen again. I have a voice and I am learning to use it thanks to my guy who is always telling me to quit acting and talking like a white girl. If I feel like I am getting walked on then I have the ability to speak out and say my peace. He is giving me wings and for that I will be forever great-full. So from now on, if that certain someone pokes at me, he is going to be hearing a earful and I can't promise it is going to be nice. Enough said. 

I hope you find the love of your life, you really do deserve it. 

Oh, and I will make sure I move my mini van from your poo flinging abilities and your running over it. I do love ya, because you are a awesome person.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

"Quit acting and talking like a white girl"?????

Here we go with the race thing again. Get a clue as to how offensive your statements can be! 

Yeah, this me as a "white girl" speaking up on behalf of my mixed race family that has to deal with your kind of crap all the time.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Date? The last time I was on a date, Reagan was prez, the Falklands war had just been fought, and the word Internet was first being used.
> 
> Date?


you know the fruits? plural is dates? I have those regularly:clap:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> "Quit acting and talking like a white girl"?????
> 
> Here we go with the race thing again. Get a clue as to how offensive your statements can be!
> 
> Yeah, this me as a "white girl" speaking up on behalf of my mixed race family that has to deal with your kind of crap all the time.


That is coming from my boyfriend, if you read my quotes and so you would need to be calling him the raciest not me. I could care less if he says it to me, I don't take offense to his statement one little bit. 

Nor do I take offense to the fact the my sons school is called Roseburg Indians. 

Nor do I take offense to my boyfriend calling me a white girl, or him a IDN. 

Sorry, but in my mixed culture world and esp the one that I am merging with statements like that are the norm.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am soooo lost.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> "Quit acting and talking like a white girl"?????
> 
> Here we go with the race thing again. Get a clue as to how offensive your statements can be!
> 
> Yeah, this me as a "white girl" speaking up on behalf of my mixed race family that has to deal with your kind of crap all the time.


Do you own a mini van?...Bwwwaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am soooo lost.
> 
> :donut:


I didnt do it....I swear.....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just out of curiousty what does acting and sounding like a white girl like?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I wondered the same thing, but decided I better not ask ... glad you did!

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Just out of curiousty what does acting and sounding like a white girl like?


Who knows Fowler, I just laugh at him when he says it? 
I know what he is trying to tell me though. He is telling me to use my voice and not take crap from people. One thing bout NDN's where we both grew up, ya say something they don't like they are mostly likely to take names and ask questions later.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Cindilu has to be the most non racist person I know. That's a bad thing how? To me that is a very good thing.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

cindilu said:


> That is coming from my boyfriend, if you read my quotes and *so you would need to be calling him the raciest *not me. I could care less if he says it to me, I don't take offense to his statement one little bit.
> 
> Nor do I take offense to the fact the my sons school is called Roseburg Indians.
> 
> ...


Uh huh. You should be so proud. And you rip on CB. You are freakin unbelievable. 

P.S. My family treats everyone the same. We see no need to point out racial differences or stereotype. But that is my "clan" and we seem to have the opposite views from your family.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I wondered the same thing, but decided I better not ask ... glad you did!
> 
> :donut:


Sure let me take the fall....LOL!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Just out of curiousty what does acting and sounding like a white girl like?


Can't wait for that answer. CB was totally right about you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Speaking of sterotypes this is kind of funny..

[youtube]h68UJaHvG_c[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Sure let me take the fall....LOL!!!


:donut:

Hey, you're the one who is so proficient with poo ... not me.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Can't wait for that answer. CB was totally right about you.


That I dont have child bearing hips and cankles? I gave up waitressing years ago....LOL

I cant help his bonnet fetish...LOL


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> Cindilu has to be the most non racist person I know. That's a bad thing how? To me that is a very good thing.


Tambo, you would know. I could care less about the color of ones skin, it matters nothing to me. And for the life of me I can't figure out why it would be a issue with others. 

Because I am dating a non white person I have caught crap from a certain daycare parent, so I guess it is still around, why I have no idea. 

This happened to me in real life last night. All my life I was told that I was part native american. So that is the part that I hold dear to my heart and can relate most to. My family has been doing genealogy and did a DNA test. Last night the results came back that we are not native but rather 100% European. I called my guy and cried real tears. I am still trying to process that information. He of course made me laugh but the bottom line is, it does not matter the color of ones skin, and whether you can or cannot date someone because of a difference. I love him even more for saying that. 

I will still hold to my first statement, I could care less about the color of ones skin, and I WILL wear my Roseburg Indians jacket with pride and no one can or ever will take that away from me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> That I dont have child bearing hips and cankles? I gave up waitressing years ago....LOL


Sorry, I was talking about Cindi.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Sorry, I was talking about Cindi.


I have a secret stash of bonnets....shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

"My son sends me this text message and says that I should date a Mexican, and I am like huh? He tells me that since I am into my yard and gardens and outside nic knacks and all that they are really good with that sort of thing and would keep my yard looking really good." - Cindilu

Classy.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> The swagger wagon rap.....LOL!!!
> 
> [youtube]ql-N3F1FhW4[/youtube]


Uh huh! I saw that padded headboard! :dance:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I have a secret stash of bonnets....shhhhhhhhhh


Yeah, and I am one ----ed off white girl. This is what one looks like for those under the spell of the stereotype.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I have a stash of warm donut balls ... but I seriously doubt that's a secret.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I secretly have a school gurl crush on Darren. But he has some sweet matrix skills when it comes to blocking poo......LOL!!!!

Is this true confessions?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Yeah, and I am one ----ed off white girl. This is what one looks like for those under the spell of the stereotype.


You're kind of turning me on, who knew? :shrug:....LOL


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Last night the results came back that we are not native but rather *100% European.* I called my guy and cried real tears. I am still trying to process that information.


That is what I do too, crying to be European! Not every day, it does gets better. But you are on the good side of the ocean


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> "My son sends me this text message and says that I should date a Mexican, and I am like huh? He tells me that since I am into my yard and gardens and outside nic knacks and all that they are really good with that sort of thing and would keep my yard looking really good." - Cindilu
> 
> Classy.


Classy? Oh yeeeaah! Everyone needs a couple of outside nick knacks like flamingos in the yard. Flamingo, fandango, flamenco ... whatever. Maybe even a tango. Just remember, NO GNOMES. You can't trust them sneaky b******s. Who's got the salsa?

[YOUTUBE]ijRrDHeAcTg&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't care what kind it is ... I am just thankful to have blood in my veins.

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Hysterical!!! I'm saving all this!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Groene Pionier said:


> That is what I do too, crying to be European! Not every day, it does gets better. But you are on the good side of the ocean


It has and is really hard for me. All my life I was told I was native, attended pow wows, etc. Now what I have known all my life to be true is not true. 

My older sister is adopted, my father adopted her when she was a little girl and when she was older she found out that my father was not biologically hers. I can understand a bit of what she felt now for the first time. Part of your identity or who you think you are is taken a way from you. 

And I wouldn't say I was on the good side of the ocean. I see a bigger picture as I believe we are all one spirit and brothers and sisters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad I ain't got such a hangup about race that I cry because I'm white. If I live a million years, I'll never stop laughing about that. Heck, That's funnier than Milton Berle in a dress. Dancing with Groucho Marx.
Uhhh, yo have heard that little speech about "not the color of their skin, but the content of their heart", right?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> I'm glad I ain't got such a hangup about race that I cry because I'm white. If I live a million years, I'll never stop laughing about that. Heck, That's funnier than Milton Berle in a dress. Dancing with Groucho Marx.
> Uhhh, yo have heard that little speech about "not the color of their skin, but the content of their heart", right?


Your making too much sense, Zong. Is this supposed to be a serious thread?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I just ruptured myself laughing. Can't bee too serious. Now I got to sew myself up with catgut, which means I got to hold my hernia with one hand and chase down the cat. Geeze....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Zong you're pretty fly for a white guy...LOL

[youtube]kFULzosP8qo[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel a fraternal shame about your chubbiness, Fowler. I think. I'm not really sure, I just want my fair share of it. Not the chubbiness, the shame. Hmm. This is gonna end up making me look really bad, no matter what. Cool!! I'm crying about my insensitivity about chubby little fowler!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Chubbie gurls need love too  you insensitive chubbie chaser...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I agree. If you was halfway down the driveway, I'd see what I could do for ya. But you ain't. All I can do is feel ashamed.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Well, I agree. If you was halfway down the driveway, I'd see what I could do for ya. But you ain't. All I can do is feel ashamed.


Ummmmmm....I'm a size 12...sorry I dont fit into a twiggy size 1 :awh:

I should have threw up more...now I'm ashamed that I let myself down.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Why is it women fixate on size? I have to look at my clothes before I buy new ones. If I forget to check, it gets down right embarassing asking someone in Walmart to check the tag on the shirt I'm wearing. I don't have enough brain cells to remember all of that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Because most men like women they can pick up, not women that can pick them up?..LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I wear a size 15 EEEEE shoe. I'm ashamed about that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Fowler, please don't throw up. Or if you do, don't send me a video of it. And don't call me at BR549 and throw up on the phone. After 9:00


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, you didn't mean size 12 shoes?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> I wear a size 15 EEEEE shoe. I'm ashamed about that.


And rightly so....do you know how hard it is to find a size 15?

My son wears a size 15


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty tough at the dollar general, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Trust me. I'm a firefighter. I can get you out of a burning house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Odd you'd say that. This house burned down on New years eve, 2004. I got everybody out of the house, and then called the fire dept. And sat on the couch wondering what to take out of the house with me. You know, I guess it was a year or more before I stopped waking up at night thinking I had burned to death and was doing one of those "your life passes before your eyes" things. The only important thing was, I knew I had gotten my wife and child out safe. I was OK with dying. Lot of the stuff the firefighters did and said to us were sort of disconnected from reality, but I guess, that in most cases, what they chose to bring out of the house and stuff like that would have been comforting.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

cindilu said:


> I see a bigger picture as I believe we are all one spirit and brothers and sisters.





cindilu said:


> Nah Zong, he isn't black, he is my M&M chocolate man, and he laughs when I call him that.



One spirit....bull. Whatever. 


To give everyone a history...

Twice I let it slide. The third time I asked her to stop. This is the fourth time. I am sure there are others I missed.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Because most men like women they can pick up, not women that can pick them up?..LOL


:donut:

I love you ... you crack me out.

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I need to develop a fetish. I tried to join Fetlife, and got this guy who was my "guide" and he ask me what was my fetish, and I told him "I'd as soon not be told I'm an idiot" and he said, "That's not a fetish, that's a dream" So I said, "Well, I really rather not argue a lot" and he said "Good luck with that!" and the next thing I knew, my membership was revoked.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't develop a fetish for white girls of European descent. I've heard that is the worst.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, God!! I can only hope so!! Hey, Peg.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Good lord, now, on top of the hernia which is only half sewed up, I just broke out my front teeth with my bottle of uh, anesthetic. Laughing and drinking at the same time. Earlier I was so bored that I pranked myself tying my own shoelaces together. So, I get up, run to the bathroom to see how cool I look with broke out front teeth, and trip and break my you know. And still laughing!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is like being around someone who goes to the Klan meetings for only the coffee and donuts...

"But they are Krispy Kreme!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I cannot help from being myself. I stay on full blast. What should I do, pretend to be a dull boy?? A poke-along Sue-man? It just ain't me. No matter if anybody likes me or not, I can't stop being myself. And I'm not even sorry about it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> Odd you'd say that. This house burned down on New years eve, 2004. I got everybody out of the house, and then called the fire dept. And sat on the couch wondering what to take out of the house with me. You know, I guess it was a year or more before I stopped waking up at night thinking I had burned to death and was doing one of those "your life passes before your eyes" things. The only important thing was, I knew I had gotten my wife and child out safe. I was OK with dying. Lot of the stuff the firefighters did and said to us were sort of disconnected from reality, but I guess, that in most cases, what they chose to bring out of the house and stuff like that would have been comforting.


The classes you take get a bit more complicated than putting the wet stuff on the red stuff. But you never quite get accustomed to dealing with the people that get burned out. Nor do the classes cover that. 

I hate winter. I worry about who's going to set their house on fire just trying to say warm.

When you come down to it. Most things folks fixate about is small stuff. 

I think I'll go shoot a couple of gnomes tonight. :dance:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> "Quit acting and talking like a white girl"?????
> 
> Here we go with the race thing again. Get a clue as to how offensive your statements can be!
> 
> Yeah, this me as a "white girl" speaking up on behalf of my mixed race family that has to deal with your kind of crap all the time.


no raven, you got it all wrong. it is only offensive if a white person tells someone to stop talking and acting black. Have you forgotten, only white people are racists.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I have a secret stash of bonnets....shhhhhhhhhh


Bring some over and I will crack a bottle of wine, dim the lights, and we can chat a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Bonnets is code talk for Harry Belladonna, right??


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

No, I think it is code for blindfolds ... you know, like, fur-lined blindfolds or satin blindfolds or, oh wow, wait ... bonnets? goodness gracious that actually might be code for covers, protectors, sheaths ... you know, like, lamb intestines or latex or pig-skin or polyurethane or rubbers or, dang, these people are really perverts methinks.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no, bonnets are jsut simple innocent head dresses for beautiul women.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

ugh ... you're supposed to play along ... ugh

...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> ugh ... you're supposed to play along ... ugh
> 
> ...



ok....be gentle with me...fat bruises easy


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness Gracious didn't see that one coming.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glazed said:


> OMGoodness Gracious didn't see that one coming.


i wasnt in stealth mode....i leave a wide path in the brush....lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> ok....be gentle with me...fat bruises easy


Haha!!! 
I tell my son all the time that I bruise like a peach so he can't play fight with me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> This is like being around someone who goes to the Klan meetings for only the coffee and donuts...
> 
> "But they are Krispy Kreme!"


But...But...they're Krispy Kremes!!!!.... and flavored coffee.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

That's code talk, fowler. You have no idea what you just agreed to. Call me and vomit. Quick.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think i am going on vacation cause i dont understand .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Will someone hold my hair?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

You know I will. And enjoy it, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Wait, I can't hold your hair over the phone. Shave it off and send it to me, that way I can hold it


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

With my hair and pegs wooded body parts you should have a mannequin built by now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

I forgot I'm under an internet court order not to flirt with you. So, this is all for research, understand??


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Confused and dizzy. Wasn't this the thread where we talked about what would be fun on a date? Then there was drama, some humor, ugliness, and people throwing up.

Oh, yeah, right, that was dating life in college, wasn't it? Never mind. I'll go back to being quiet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, fowler, my clone machine is nearly done. Hows about a little DNA?? Pinch off a chunk of skin, not a lot, maybe 2 pounds or so. This is gonna be the coolest science project ever. I'll get an A+ and my momma will love me again.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Weird science...LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

elkhound said:


> i think i am going on vacation cause i dont understand .


:donut:

That won't help, I promise.

I went on vacation, and when I came back my "lack of understanding" was worse.

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

It was mostly like Pygmalion and Galatia, I guess.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

OK - I didn't read all the thread cause it started making me dizzy. But, elkhound's idea is a good one



> ver try asking a gurl out....hey lady ya wanna come over and read foxfire books,watch river cottage series and kill chickens.........lol


Rancher and I went to the stock show for our first date; second date was butchering chickens. Been married almost 3 1/2 years now....

Moldy


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Maybe we need a poll to find how many are confused? How many are dizzy? How many are dazed? And how many are just fine? I'm betting most of us are not out of it yet. We're still hanging in for the next round.


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

Catalpa said:


> Confused and dizzy. Wasn't this the thread where we talked about what would be fun on a date?
> .


Who says you cant pull hair on the first date?


----------

